# Cherry and BI Maple Shaker Boxes



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 21, 2007)

I have been working on some of my seasonal craft sale items, finished these today, cherry and birds eye maple...












Finished with Danish oil and wax











I have 135 pens in inventory and 80 ready to turn, it's going to be a busy week..
[8D]


----------



## LEAP (Oct 21, 2007)

Very Nicely Done! The wife has a bunch of shaker boxes she keeps sewing notions in. They don't look half as nice as yours and I would not want to guess what she paid. Nice tool board, I can never keep the shop that organized.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 21, 2007)

Fantastic work Jim![]


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, those are very impressive.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow Jim, Amazing work.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 22, 2007)

Very Very nice Jim!and a great collection of wood working tools l see.[]


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 22, 2007)

great work jim and kudos on being a good canadian with a slew of hockey sticks in the corner of your shop!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Jim; 

I really like these Shaker Oval Box Kits! 
Are these the ones that Lee Valley sells?
Is that what you used for a pattern?

Regards;
Les


----------



## alxe24 (Oct 27, 2007)

Seems like someone was pretty bussy they look great.
Crongrats and good luck slling them
It should not be much of a problem though


----------



## louisbry (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice.  My wife would go crazy for those.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd_ab_penman_
> 
> Hey Jim;
> 
> ...




Hi Les, well they are the same in that they are Shaker boxes, but I buy my supplies directly from the same person who sells to LV, John Wilson, google his name and add in Shaker Boxes


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Every One,

These were a good project to get me back on my feet, it's been 7 weeks now since my hip was replaced.

I have sold 2 of the 5 sets already and I have not made it to the first of my shos yet!

Oh well, more funds for pens etc.


----------

